# It's about that time



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well fellas it's about that time out here in PA to start walkin the creeks for carp. I had a heck of a season last year. I hope to do better this year. PLease put some tips or tricks you use up and I'll add some later


----------



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

Polarized sunglasses r the most under rated piece of equipment. They Help cut the glare. I also like to throw rocks up ahead to scare some fish down stream.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree that polarized sunglasses are a bowfisherman's best friend. I've been using the muzzy arrow setup for the past few years with much success. I've also tried some homemade jobs that are better left unsaid.Also my weapon of choice is the recurve. I like the compound but the recurve gives you the reliability of a quick shot. Which is very nessecary


----------

